# Scope Options on 22-250



## whitemountain

This rifle is brand new, I'm really excited to put some rounds through her! This will be my dedicated coyote gun, and the seasons getting close. The problem...scratch that...the opportunity now is which scope? In the past I've used the $100 simmons, etc. This one is special and I'm going to spend some money on optics. $500 give or take a couple hundred. What is a rifle scope you have personal experience with that absolutely rocks?


----------



## Ol' Brian

My favorite scope is my Burris Signature series 4x16 that I have on my Ruger KM77MkII VT in 22PPC. Love that scope... but I don't think they make them anymore. So anyway, I'm partial to the Burris scopes... not too hard to spend as much on the glass as on the rifle when you go to their upper end scopes.

If I was setting up a 22-250 today, I'd probably put no more than 12X max on it... my main thing I hunt with my 22-250 is coyotes, and I've got a Burris Fullfield 6x-18x on it... the 18X is nice on the bench, but out in the field, it is usually turned all the way down to 6X, and I'm wishing I could turn it down more. I think 3x-12x would be about perfect.


----------



## sbhooper

You cannot go wrong with several different scope companies. Nikon, Weaver, Burris, Leupold and others make good products. I have used Burris and like them real well. One of the best deals out there is a 4.5X14 Cabelas Alaskan scope. They run around $360 with full lifetime warranty. They have good, clear glass. I would put at least a 4 to 12 variable on a varmint rifle.


----------



## Kansas

My 22-250 has an old (1993 era) simmons 44 mag 6.5x20 varmint model with 1/8 moa adjustments I bought new and it has been very reliable and the adjustments are repeatable, dont have any idea who makes them now or where. 

Fyi Natchez has truglo varmint scopes w/ 1/8 moa adjustments on sale for $65 I am ordering one just because you can always buy another rifle to put it on never have too many of either. edit:this may be a pos china model I have no idea just so you know I am not endorsing it just stating its on sale for all I know its a high quality japanese or US scope fwtw.

My next varmint rifle will sport a Leupold target scope and thats just around the corner

Kansas


----------



## cjk

I have a Leupold with the Varmint Reticle. The extra lines on the reticle help at longer distances and in the wind. http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shooting/products/scopes/vx-3-riflescopes/vx-3-4-5-14x50mm-long-range/


----------



## Ol' Brian

sbhooper said:


> You cannot go wrong with several different scope companies. Nikon, Weaver, Burris, Leupold and others make good products. I have used Burris and like them real well. One of the best deals out there is a 4.5X14 Cabelas Alaskan scope. They run around $360 with full lifetime warranty. They have good, clear glass. I would put at least a 4 to 12 variable on a varmint rifle.



:agree2:

All good scope makers.


----------



## scotclayshooter

cjk said:


> I have a Leupold with the Varmint Reticle. The extra lines on the reticle help at longer distances and in the wind. http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shooting/products/scopes/vx-3-riflescopes/vx-3-4-5-14x50mm-long-range/








Like this?





Swarovski cant be beaten
I hate a scope where the crosshair gets bigger as you turn up the mag Grr
2nd choice is Leuplod.


----------



## ShoerFast

> Swarovski cant be beaten



I agree, but for less then half the price the Ziess Conquest series are worth a look, pun intended. 

The best scope I have is a Ziess 3X9 with 'Rapid Z Plex' reticle, it's a fine piece of glass, IIRC! 

Here is a link to Ziess's reticle selector, for what it's worth, it gives somewhat of an idea. Link:


There are a few scopes that have a true ranging function built into them, but this is what I liked about the Z Plex 'Ranging Feature'. Link: 

If your .22-250 shoots well, I have not a seconds hesitation recommending a Ziess with there 'Varmint Reticle' it is compensated very close to the fast light bullets of the .22-250 . 

You might like the information you could gain here link: as you could compare your loads to the 'Varmiter' hold over marks. (you need to give them an email address and zip, I have never received any 'junk' mail from the) 

Fill out everything you know about your rifles external ballistics and submit, then you will ale to compare Z-Plex reticals and find the sweet-spot for any load. 

Animal rights activist should ban these things!


----------



## cjk

Yep, just like that scotclayshooter. Heres my Leupy on a little .223. 






Almost like cheating. Almost.


----------



## alderman

Most of my rifles are sporting Leupolds but I've got a couple with Burris scopes and they seem to be fine. I'd also opt for something in the 3-12 range. 

I'm kind of partial to Leupold as we hunt in probably one of the toughest areas as far as optics as it rains most of the time out here in Oregon and the Leupolds have taken it well. My brothers and I probably have more than 30 scopes between us and I don't think there has been a problem with any of them.


----------



## whitemountain

scotclayshooter said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski cant be beaten
> I hate a scope where the crosshair gets bigger as you turn up the mag Grr
> 2nd choice is Leuplod.




That is a nice looking reticle, no question. As I've done a little research I like the idea of being able to compensate for wind and distance with practice. 

Is that reticle picture of the Leupold or the Swarowski?


----------



## whitemountain

cjk said:


> Yep, just like that scotclayshooter. Heres my Leupy on a little .223.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost like cheating. Almost.



Nice!! 

My longest shot on a prarie dog was a little over 400 yards with my bolt action .223. My brother and I made several shots at this distance. I found that at that range the crosshair covered the target completly at maximum magnification. I don't like not being able to see the target when I pull the trigger. This stainless ruger likes the 40 grain nosler ballistic tips in front of benchmark powder. 

I got the 22-250 to try pushing a little heavier bullet for the wind. We have alot of wind in this area!


----------



## scotclayshooter

whitemountain said:


> That is a nice looking reticle, no question. As I've done a little research I like the idea of being able to compensate for wind and distance with practice.
> 
> Is that reticle picture of the Leupold or the Swarowski?



Its a TDS-4 on the Swarovski.


----------



## scotclayshooter

cjk said:


> Yep, just like that scotclayshooter. Heres my Leupy on a little .223.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost like cheating. Almost.



My best was a Blackback gull at just over 400 with the .243win 87g Vmax,
Never fired a factory bullet through that thing

Shot a gull from 236yards with a win sub hollowpoint in my Ruger 10/22 aiming 7' above and no wind, Missed with the first but saw the splash 2" left.
The next one connected

I get Precision Shooting mag sent over from the US





700BDL varmint barrel, Jewell trigger, HS Precision stock bedded in Devcon and a T8 Reflex sound moderator. It will shoot 0.300"s at 100 with just about any ammo except 100g soft points then your lucky to get a 2" group


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I recently purchased a pair of Eagle Optics Ranger SRT 8x42 binoculars for hunting. I am highly impressed with their build quality and performance. The Eagle Optics Ranger SRTs are nipping at the heels of the Swarovski, Leica, Zeiss, etc. brands at a fraction of the price. The Eagle Optics Ranger SRT 10x42 binoculars are on my wish list.

Eagle Optics doesn't make riflescopes, but they do make spotting scopes.

Eagle Optics
http://www.eagleoptics.com/


----------



## cjk

whitemountain said:


> Nice!!
> 
> My longest shot on a prarie dog was a little over 400 yards with my bolt action .223. My brother and I made several shots at this distance. I found that at that range the crosshair covered the target completly at maximum magnification. I don't like not being able to see the target when I pull the trigger. This stainless ruger likes the 40 grain nosler ballistic tips in front of benchmark powder.
> 
> I got the 22-250 to try pushing a little heavier bullet for the wind. We have alot of wind in this area!



Have you tried heavy bullets in your .223? I made that shot with a 50gr Sierra blitzking before I tried any heavier bullets. I have a load with 80gr sierra match kings worked up now that looks very promising. 

My 22-250 seems to like light/fast bullets. 1-14" twist i think. 

As far as your scope, a Leupy vx3 4.5-14x50 varmint will be in your price range and should serve you well. Ziess and Swarovski make nice stuff also. 

Enjoy your new gun.  We expect a range report soon. opcorn:


----------



## Swamp Yankee

In your price range

It's going to be tough to beat Nikon Monarch or Bushnell 4500 &6500 series. Try these websites for pricing and other options. These are first class people that know their stuff.

www.bearbasin.com
www.clearanceoptics.com

One thing your going to find in this range is while the optics are decent, often the repeatability of the mechanicals and the range of adjustment are ok but not usually adequate if you want to sight in at 150 to 200 yards and be able to dial up to 500-600 yards and back. They just don't have precise adjustments. The mfg. needs to cut some place and they often substitute optic quality for mechanicals figuring most people sight in and leave the settings alone. This is one huge difference between a $1000+ scope and a $500 scope.

Side focus adjustment is definitely more convenient, front focus is fine but if possible go with the side focus.

Last thought since no one else mentioned it, do not skimp on rings and bases. Stay away from the turn style mounts. Weaver or Picatinny bases are far superior and prevent damage to the scope due to misalignment. I have found the Burris Zee rings to be a decent cost effective choice. (Nightforce or Badger Ordinance mounts are the bomb)

PS If you want a scope that really rocks check out Nightforce.

www.nightforceoptics.com

I only have one, but someday.........

One old guy's thoughts.

Take care


----------



## whitemountain

Swamp Yankee said:


> In your price range
> 
> It's going to be tough to beat Nikon Monarch or Bushnell 4500 &6500 series. Try these websites for pricing and other options. These are first class people that know their stuff.
> 
> www.bearbasin.com
> www.clearanceoptics.com
> 
> One thing your going to find in this range is while the optics are decent, often the repeatability of the mechanicals and the range of adjustment are ok but not usually adequate if you want to sight in at 150 to 200 yards and be able to dial up to 500-600 yards and back. They just don't have precise adjustments. The mfg. needs to cut some place and they often substitute optic quality for mechanicals figuring most people sight in and leave the settings alone. This is one huge difference between a $1000+ scope and a $500 scope.
> 
> Side focus adjustment is definitely more convenient, front focus is fine but if possible go with the side focus.
> 
> Last thought since no one else mentioned it, do not skimp on rings and bases. Stay away from the turn style mounts. Weaver or Picatinny bases are far superior and prevent damage to the scope due to misalignment. I have found the Burris Zee rings to be a decent cost effective choice. (Nightforce or Badger Ordinance mounts are the bomb)
> 
> PS If you want a scope that really rocks check out Nightforce.
> 
> www.nightforceoptics.com
> 
> I only have one, but someday.........
> 
> One old guy's thoughts.
> 
> Take care




Thanks much for the info. I have seen Nightforce scopes and they do absolutely rock! It's probably out of the price range for awhile as is Swarowski and the higher end Zeiss. 

I will look hard at the Nikon Monarch the Bushnell 4500 and 6500 series

If I decide to wait until next year to Scope the rifle I could save for something better. Always an option as my little .223 bolt gun shoots sub-MOA with my handloads. The factor here is wind. It is almost always blowing if the sun is up. I'm comfortable to 200 yards with some wind, but beyond that it becomes a guess. Guesses are OK with prairie dogs and the like but you don't get to many guesses with a coyote in these parts. They get shot at alot.


----------



## whitemountain

cjk said:


> Have you tried heavy bullets in your .223? I made that shot with a 50gr Sierra blitzking before I tried any heavier bullets. I have a load with 80gr sierra match kings worked up now that looks very promising.
> 
> My 22-250 seems to like light/fast bullets. 1-14" twist i think.
> 
> As far as your scope, a Leupy vx3 4.5-14x50 varmint will be in your price range and should serve you well. Ziess and Swarovski make nice stuff also.
> 
> Enjoy your new gun.  We expect a range report soon. opcorn:




I will look at the Leupold vx-3. Isn't that scope like $650?

Both guns are slow twist barrells. I never tried anything over 52 grain bullets with the .223. That particular gun just loves the 40 grain Noslers . The 22-250 is 1-14". I plan on pushing a 55 grainer with the 250 for the better B.C..

I guess I should reload the 270 WSM with a 90 grain hollow point for windy days, huh?!

Reloading rocks!


----------



## Swamp Yankee

whitemountain said:


> Both guns are slow twist barrells. I never tried anything over 52 grain bullets with the .223. That particular gun just loves the 40 grain Noslers . The 22-250 is 1-14". I plan on pushing a 55 grainer with the 250 for the better B.C..



Try Hornady's 52 grain A-Max, (PN 22492). They're specifically designed for 1 in 12 to 1in 14 twist barrels. I load them for my 700VSS and have great success with them. They're devastating on woodchucks and coyotes.

Take Care


----------



## Ol' Brian

whitemountain said:


> I will look at the Leupold vx-3. Isn't that scope like $650?
> 
> Both guns are slow twist barrells. I never tried anything over 52 grain bullets with the .223. That particular gun just loves the 40 grain Noslers . The 22-250 is 1-14". I plan on pushing a 55 grainer with the 250 for the better B.C..
> 
> I guess I should reload the 270 WSM with a 90 grain hollow point for windy days, huh?!
> 
> Reloading rocks!



HANDLOADING absolutely rocks!!!

Take a look at the wind drift tables... the wind may push that .277 90 grain bullet around more than your .224's...

I don't have my charts or Sierra Infinity handy right now... but I'd venture to guess that a 130gr bullet might be the ticket for the windy days in your Wizzum...


----------



## whitemountain

So I think I've got it narrowed down to the Leupold VX-3 @ about $500, Zeiss Conquest also about $500 and Nikon Monarch at about $450. 

Any additional input on these 3 would be very helpful.


----------



## Swamp Yankee

What power?

No losers in that bunch. 

Only comment I have on the Zeiss is a guy at the club had one of their top of line models with that wouldn't focus. Sent it back, it was repaired at no charge but it took them almost 6 months. That's a sample of one and by no means am I saying it holds true across the board.

Leupold's customer service is legendary. They don't care if you're the third owner, the scope gets fixed.

Nikon I can't comment on as I've never had to or known anyone that's had to send one in for problems.

Personally I think Nikon makes some of the best scopes out there at a very reasonable price for the quality, so that's my 2 cents worth.

Take Care


----------



## olyman

redfield still in business?? i have a 2x9 on my 22/250 700 adl, with 4 plex hairs. great for popping crows at distance--shes older--but still drives tacks--


----------



## Swamp Yankee

olyman said:


> redfield still in business?? i have a 2x9 on my 22/250 700 adl, with 4 plex hairs. great for popping crows at distance--shes older--but still drives tacks--



The new Redfields ain't the old never say die Redfields. 

My Ruger 1022 Sporter that I bought used, (my first rifle), in 1972 has a 4X Redfield on it. That scope was checked and sighted when I bought the gun and has never moved off zero.

Take Care


----------



## breymeyerfam

i personally think leupold mk4's rock. here's pic of 8.5-25X50 on my 300wm.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Swamp Yankee said:


> The new Redfields ain't the old never say die Redfields.
> 
> My Ruger 1022 Sporter that I bought used, (my first rifle), in 1972 has a 4X Redfield on it. That scope was checked and sighted when I bought the gun and has never moved off zero.
> 
> Take Care



Its the same story with Weaver. About 1982, I purchased a Weaver 2x7x32mm. Except for having fairly unforgiving eye relief, it was an ok scope for quite a few years. It then began a slow decline from its original sharpness and brightness.

I replaced the Weaver with a Leupold Vx 3x9x40mm. I wear eyeglasses and the Leupold has the best and most forgiving eye relief of any riflescope that I have ever owned.

The Bushnell Banner 3x9x32mm that I purchased in 1977 is just as bright and crisp today as when it came out of the box.

Last year I purchased a Simmons Whitetail Classic 3.5x40x40mm. It seems to be a fairly bright and crisp scope. Its eye relief is good but it isn't as good as the Leupold.

BTW, laser boresighting devices will get your new riflescope sighted onto the paper and close to the bullseye in fairly short order.


----------



## scotclayshooter

breymeyerfam said:


> i personally think leupold mk4's rock. Here's pic of 8.5-25x50 on my 300wm.



nice!


----------

